

Dear Marginalized People Coming Into Tech - jejune06
http://modelviewculture.com/pieces/dear-marginalized-people-coming-into-tech

======
runbmd
Is there a group for older white males trying to break into the industry?

~~~
czep
> Is there a group for older white males trying to break into the industry?

Uh, the ACM?

Or any of a number of professional organizations where being older, white, and
male will typically confer an image of knowledge and competency. I seriously
hope you are joking, but this tired refrain "nobody gave _me_ any special
treatment" is so terrifically ignorant of social reality and insulting to
anyone who has ever been followed by store security simply for not being
white.

And why, pray tell, would the industry even need to encourage more older white
males to join what ranks are clearly swollen by this demographic? The entire
point, in case you were too self-absorbed to notice, of encouraging
marginalized people to join the tech industry is to ensure a diversity of
ideas and opinions, rather than risk becoming a narrowly focused homogeneous
echo chamber incapable of sustaining any real innovation because everyone
thinks exactly alike.

~~~
runbmd
Whoa...you read WAY too much into my question.

I understood the point of the article perfectly well.

I am an older white male trying to get into web development. I'm sure there
are plenty like me already in the industry, but I've heard, anecdotally, that
it can be hard for someone of my age to break into the industry. Ageism, if
you will.

My question was serious, but perhaps misplaced.

~~~
aspir
Ageism is real, but if you start going to your local meetup groups, you'll be
in good shape. As a young guy, I've discovered I have a bias for assuming all
older people at a meetup have at least 15 years of experience on me.

Some people will hold age against you. Those people are small minded assholes
-- be glad they're self selecting out.

------
vezzy-fnord
_The tech industry is undeniably dominated by straight white men (much like
the rest of the world, surprise surprise)._

I realize this article is basically a pep talk for minorities, but I'd just
like to point out that, in fact, there exists a world outside of the West.

